# Warriors of Chaos



## MarzM (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi all,

Ok so i've not played fantasy for some years. However i have just got a hold of the new Chaos book and i have to say, i'm inspired!

I have always loved chaos for fantasy, even through the the "red" era. Some of the characters are overly powerful but rather expensive. However one in particular has got my attention. 

Throgg the Troll king! Yass i want a troll army.

The best character in the book depends on what you want from the army. The Slaanesh character is sooooooo cool and the Daemon Prince is hard. However upon first glance it is hard to see past the Tzeench character. Stealing power and dispel dice from your opponent is just plain rude! lol

Lets see what you guy's think.


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

yep i've taken a look at it too they are a cool army and the chosen in the spearhead are awesome models 

evil units but as you say they are expensive


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

I've yet to even look at this book, but from what I've heard here it sounds good!

I'd like to have a look at the book even more now you've mentioned this 'Troll King' 

The models all look really nice aswell! I think this is a brilliant release from GW.


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

even for metal models they're brilliant honestly as soon as you get a chance or if someones got the boox look at the metal chosen they are huge!!!


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Test play the trolls a bunch of times b4 buying them is all i have to say, stupidity can really take the fun out of WHFB for some players, and it gets even worse if you spent some £10x20 trolls b4 finding out :wink:


----------



## KrythosMJarenkai (Jun 16, 2008)

yeah the stupidity special rule.... isnt the funnest to deal with, I would know with my cold one knights, stupid cold ones get acts of stupidity -.-


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

The thing about trolls is that they're Ld4 and Stupid. That *really* doesn't mix. I suppose if you let the enemy come to you, and rely on an absurd number of wounds combined with Regenerate to stick around, it could work. Trolls are great in combat... they just have to figure out who they're supposed to be hitting, first. In my experience, Trolls work best as a single unit of maybe three, and stay near the general (or at worst, the BSB) so that they don't fail their stupidity like they're the lowest Ld models that're Stupid in the game.


----------



## Lord Lucius (Sep 18, 2008)

I want that book!its really enoying that I have to wait until the 1ST!

Ive heard its now 18£, is it true?


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

The Son of Horus said:


> The thing about trolls is that they're Ld4 and Stupid. That *really* doesn't mix. I suppose if you let the enemy come to you, and rely on an absurd number of wounds combined with Regenerate to stick around, it could work. Trolls are great in combat... they just have to figure out who they're supposed to be hitting, first. In my experience, Trolls work best as a single unit of maybe three, and stay near the general (or at worst, the BSB) so that they don't fail their stupidity like they're the lowest Ld models that're Stupid in the game.


There are up sides to trolls though, they can do an awful lot of damage for the points, yeah they are stupid but it isn't too difficult to keep them near your general or give them champions to babysit them.

There isn't much point having them near the BSB since having to take a Ld test with trolls against their own Ld is pretty much a fail with or without the re-roll.

I could see them working quite nicely in large enough units with champions, and then a few singles or smaller units to support your general.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

yep the book is amazing preordered it yesterday. valkia is just sexy. chosen with a warshrine next to them is just plain dirty 3 rolls on eye of the gods anyone!!!


----------



## Razagel (Aug 24, 2008)

Shrines are awesome, too bad there aren't any models for them so I had to scratch build my own

And what can I say about the book, it's as Chaos should be ROCK HARD expenisve points wise and almost no shooting.

I just think fighting Wood Elves will be more annoying then chewing broken glass and 10x less fun


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

Lord Lucius said:


> I want that book!its really enoying that I have to wait until the 1ST!
> 
> Ive heard its now 18£, is it true?


according to my stock list the RRP will be £15


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

Discount Wargames said:


> according to my stock list the RRP will be £15


it is £15 I ordered it yesterday.


----------



## jax40kplyr (Sep 15, 2008)

I thought the Chaos War Shrine as a 0-1 Choice . . . . although supposedly a model will be coming with second release.
If your going to take trolls and run with them, might as well take Throgg. His leadership applies to all trolls on the board.
Chosen just seem too expensive for my tastes - unless you equip them with the shield/HW combo, your still looking at a 4+ save. Although the TOG is nice, just a little random for me to be paying xx points a model.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

What??? Chosen have Light Armour?


----------



## jax40kplyr (Sep 15, 2008)

Chaos Armor = 4+. Shield + HW = 3+, 2+ in HTH.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Yeah, you just said something about them only having a 4+ save with Shield and Hand Weapon, didn't read it properly. Confused me, my bad.


----------



## Insane Psychopath (Dec 21, 2006)

Yep I got my Chaos army book yesterday as well & like MarzM I am very very impress. I not played WFB since 40k 3rd Ed started. But I got a WFB tournament on the 2nd Nov & I need a army (I am allowed the new book since it just friends from diffrent club meeting up).

I been reading the book page to page all today while painting (for another tournament). Really like the background, I not got a chance to read the rules yet because the background just so cool.

I feel Phil Kelly done another great book (really big fan of the ork codex).

As for the price of the book, it £15 since as said I got mine yesterday along with some Chaos Knights (my chaos gods how cool are those models :biggrin: )

I look forward to my Chaos force, this book really has got my attasion for WFB a bit more. 

IP


----------



## MarzM (Jan 26, 2007)

Yeah, i think Phil has done an ace job. The Gifts are good and the Eye of the gods is what chaos should be about. It's good but random and the most likly roll is a 7 so it's going to give you sod all a lot of the time but overall im well impressed. 

The only grip is that upon first glance some of the characters look a bit to hard fo the points. But well........


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

I'm also someone who hardly plays warhammer and might start with this book.

My issue has always been that warhammer starts out with a really cool system for regiments of guys moving around and fighting each other, then screws it up with over-powerful characters, magic and far, far too many special rules. A regiment of spearmen becomes a bit of a joke .

But a regiment of chaos warriors? Now that could be fun. I'd love to do a 2k point army with a hundred chaos warriors in it, marching up to the enemy and chopping them up. It might actually work as well, given enough magic defence.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Take Khorne, if the Marks are the same, Magic Resist 2.


----------



## Aktar09 (Apr 4, 2009)

Lord Sinkoran said:


> yep the book is amazing preordered it yesterday. valkia is just sexy. chosen with a warshrine next to them is just plain dirty 3 rolls on eye of the gods anyone!!!


3 rolls? how does that figure?
1 roll for their rule, 1 rule for [email protected] of [email protected], but where does the 3rd come from?
unless you mean if the champ kills a character or large target?

This is what i meant to quote


jax40kplyr said:


> Chaos Armor = 4+. Shield + HW = 3+, 2+ in HTH.


what rule gives them 2+ in HTH? searched the rulebook and cant find anything


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

You can always edit posts, if you double post, and if you edit your post, there is a tick box to delete it, IIRC.

For the Shield Question - if you are in Hand To Hand Combat, armed with Hand Weapons and Shield, you gain an additional Bonus of +1 to your armour save. Note, that it only works with Hand Weapons, rather than Magic Weapons, unless it specifically states that it counts as a Hand Weapon.


----------



## Peakey95 (Mar 30, 2009)

Hmmm, but what hand weapon+shield would you put onto the chosen figures?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Doesn't matter. I have mine with Halberds and Shields, or Great Weapons and Shields. They're always assumed to have a hidden weapon, or some such. Knowing Chaos, just getting rugby tackled by that armour counts as a Hand Weapon, probably.

A Hand Weapon is a Hand Weapon, doesn't matter what it looks like, or even whether it can be seen. If they just have shields, then obviously use the ones provided, but if you are giving them Halberds, then they should be equipped with halberds, and the scabbarded, or otherwise hidden weapons are hand weapons.

Simples *Mooch*


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

The ultinate Chosen Combo is MoT and Divine Greatness (3+ward and stubborn)


----------

